# Do steroids cause a space between teeth?



## bah1a (Oct 23, 2012)

Someone at the gym told me that it was obvious one of the members was using steriods because of "that small space between his teeth."  He went on to say "The only way to get that from using steroids."  Is that true?


----------



## bah1a (Oct 23, 2012)

Oops.  I may have posted this in the wrong place.  Sorry!  I can't figure out how to move it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 23, 2012)

What the hell? 

My five year old daughter has a space between her teeth. I don't think she's juicing, unless she got into my stash. God people are idiots... When someone points and says "that person is obviously juicing" its usually there way of saying "that person works way harder than me and I'm jealous."


----------



## Jada (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow I never heard that before! One time my teacher said steroids make mens penis small , I'm like shit im good then cuz it's already small)   People make so much stuff up just to keep people away


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 23, 2012)

You should have asked that guy what caused the space between his ears


----------



## Jada (Oct 23, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> You should have asked that guy what caused the space between his ears



Lol ) ) =))


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 23, 2012)

bah1a said:


> Someone at the gym told me that it was obvious one of the members was using steriods because of "that small space between his teeth." Is that true?



Bah1a,
This is absolutely false. When a person has a tooth or teeth removed, the remaining teeth can and usually do, widen a little. For some it's more pronounced than others. It's why when dentists pull a tooth or teeth they want to install something called a "bridge". Without installing a bridge, a persons teeth can spread and cause their bite to be off, subsequentially causing TMJ.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 23, 2012)

They may cause a little extra space in your sac!:x


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 23, 2012)

whoever told you that is clearly an idiot...just saying


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've never heard that one either. When I'm getting intimate with a young lady and she see's that everything is to scale, I ofter hear, "Wow, I thought steroids made your dick small?" I get a good laugh at that one.
Wait a second? Maybe the only reason my dick looks big is because my nuts are so small? Fuck!


----------



## usaranger07 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bobby brown must be a big time juicer.lol


----------



## bah1a (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys.  Of course I know all of that about spacing from having teeth removed, and children's teeth, etc. But, I had never heard that taking steroids caused a small space between teeth.  Seriously, I was surprised to hear him say that.  Thought I'd run it by all of you to see if there was any truth to that or whether he was just talking hot air! So, if no one's heard of it then I'm going to ask him why he thinks that.  I'm curious.


----------



## SAD (Oct 23, 2012)

Allow me to play Devil's advocate.  We all know that AAS will not cause any such thing, but the potential jaw growth from continued large doses of HGH could, could, cause something of the sort.  I'm thinking of a few giants I've seen who had a tumor pressing on their pituitary gland causing the continuous release of large amounts of growth, and I think at least a few of them had spaced out teeth.  Just a thought.


----------



## theminister (Oct 23, 2012)

=))=))=)) ....


----------



## Illtemper (Oct 23, 2012)

That's some of the funniest shit I've heard yet!!! =))


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 23, 2012)

No, steroids do not cause a space between your teeth, sucking cock does (think Elton John).

Also, massive doses of high over a long period of time can create a condition called acromegaly, which causes the enlargement of the jawbone (among other things) and can create a space or gap between the teeth.

I had to answer.... in all my years I never had a question like this one.
Vet  te


----------



## PFM (Oct 23, 2012)

Jesus H. Christ!


----------



## St0ked (Oct 23, 2012)

haha, I love this question.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 23, 2012)

OMG, that's a good one...


----------



## JOMO (Oct 23, 2012)

63Vette said:


> No, steroids do not cause a space between your teeth, sucking cock does (think Elton John).
> 
> Also, massive doses of high over a long period of time can create a condition called acromegaly, which causes the enlargement of the jawbone (among other things) and can create a space or gap between the teeth.
> 
> ...


----------



## airagee23 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry but your friend is retarded and shouldnt be in the gym.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 23, 2012)

Its true!! - but it only happens in the country and if your name is bubba. Otherwise no way.


----------

